# Food Allergies



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

About 25 years ago, following a weekend visiting friends, I took seriously ill with an ulcerated gullet. Not least because, for about two weeks, eating was painful to the point of unbearable I almost died. When looking back on the incident, it is probable (but never proved) that my illness was caused by either an allergic reaction to some crab meat that I ate in a restaurant, or the crab meat was contaminated.

In the years since I have always refused to eat crab although I'm fine with, and positively enjoy, other shellfish. I now want to try crab again but, clearly, do not wish to risk another allergic reaction. Is there any test that I, or my GP, can do to see if I am allergic to crab meat? Or do I just take a chance & hope for the best?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Get to your doctor, have an allergic reaction test


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Your GP will be able to refer you to the hospital where any possible allergy can be checked out. Don't try and do it on your own - if you are allergic to crab it could be your last meal.

I write as a nurse.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

My youngest daughter (now 29) is allergic to peanuts. Every year from the age of 14 she has attended Addenbrook's Hospital in Cambridge to undergo a battery of allergy tests - they mark spots on her forearm and apply a number of potential allergens in a variety of strengths. She waits for about 15 minutes and they assess her condition by examining her arm.

Some people do not understand the possible results of coming into proximity of peanut oil and think she is just being fussy: they've not seen an anaphylactic attack. Even extended family say "she doesn't have to eat them" but cannot comprehend how she can be affected by the vapour in the air or a smear on a door-handle from someone else's un-thinking behaviour.

Best to get things sorted.

Good luck - Gordon


----------

